# reasons to lunge a horse?



## skye123 (14 January 2008)

apart from excercise what other reasons are there to lunge?


----------



## kerilli (14 January 2008)

to check whether it is sound.
for speed (quicker than tacking up etc)
because the rider's back isn't right or something.
to teach it to stretch down.
because it has a sore back from the saddle or something, and needs exercise without the weight.
to check whether it is a lunatic today, before you get on!
to get rid of the bucks, if it is in loony mood today...
to check whether one-sidedness is coming from the rider or from the horse, e.g. in canter.
pure flipping laziness, in some cases, imho! *awaits incoming brickbats* 
	
	
		
		
	


	




if your school needs ploughing, it's very good for that. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









btw can you tell that i hate lungeing, and only do it with the babies!


----------



## jumpthemoon (14 January 2008)

When the horse cannot have weight on it's back for some reason

Breaking/training

During a vetting


----------



## jesterfaerie (14 January 2008)

To vary their routine, settle them, for them to contiune their training from the ground are a few i can think of.


----------



## Alimac19 (14 January 2008)

When I was pregant and couldn't ride.  Good to keep him occasionally obedient before being brought back into full work.


----------



## WFL (14 January 2008)

I lunge mine because he cannot argue as well with side reins as he can with my hands. He is learning to accept the contact evenly in both reins.


----------



## cobwithattitude (14 January 2008)

As well as above mentioned - i use it look at how the horse is moving; perhaps i am a bit thick but i find it helps me to ride her better if i can see her transitions and paces on the lunge. Some winter evenings as well when it is and wet, and i've had a hard day (AAAHHH!) i am inclined to lunge rather than ride in the school.


----------



## Super_Kat (14 January 2008)

I've done everything you're doing now so if ever you get stuck PM me


----------



## Cop-Pop (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Some winter evenings as well when it is and wet, and i've had a hard day (AAAHHH!) i am inclined to lunge rather than ride in the school.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Me too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I also lunge before riding because I value my life


----------

